# Away restrictions on long-term German visas?



## sheepdoggie (Nov 16, 2020)

If I enter Germany on a long-term, residency visa can I leave Germany for periods? I might want to stay in Germany 6 months per year. Is that feasible on this type of visa?


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

After reading your post multiple times I am not sure whether you mean a D Visa or an actual residence permit. Regardless under most circumstances you would need special permission to do what you want to do. Whether or not it is possible to obtain permission depends on your particular circumstances. 

Without clear and accurate information, it is not possible to provide precise information.


----------



## sheepdoggie (Nov 16, 2020)

*Sunshine* said:


> After reading your post multiple times I am not sure whether you mean a D Visa or an actual residence permit. Regardless under most circumstances you would need special permission to do what you want to do. Whether or not it is possible to obtain permission depends on your particular circumstances.
> 
> Without clear and accurate information, it is not possible to provide precise information.


OK. Sorry I did not provide more information. I am an American citizen interested in exploring the possibility of retiring to Germany on an actual residence permit. But I am wondering, if I have such a permit for this purpose, if I can travel out of Germany for periods and still retain the residence permit?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You certainly aren't confined to Germany on a long-term visa and residence permit. But just remember that with a residence permit, you are considered "resident" in Germany (and in Germany you are resident at the address you register with the local authorities). This may include certain obligations, like taxes, maintaining adequate health insurance and being responsible for legal and other notices sent to you at your registered residence address (even while you are away traveling).


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Do you have an EU citizenship? Do have a spouse with an EU citizenship?


----------



## sheepdoggie (Nov 16, 2020)

*Sunshine* said:


> Do you have an EU citizenship? Do have a spouse with an EU citizenship?


No. Both my spouse and I have only American citizenships.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

sheepdoggie said:


> No. Both my spouse and I have only American citizenships.


There is no retirement visa in Germany, so any such application would be outside the rules and completely up to the discretion of the authorities.

Generally, leaving Germany for six months or longer invalidates residence permits unless you obtain prior permission.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

You can visit the Schengen area as a tourist for 90 days out of 180, so that's effectively two three-month stays in Germany per year without any need for a residence permit; presumably you could acquire an apartment so you'd have a permanent base. One downside is that you need to leave the entire Schengen area to reset the clock, so time spent outside Germany is also time outside much of Europe.


----------

